# Otocinclus?



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

I recently (accidentally) got this fish out of a tank of otocinclus. It is clearly not an otocinclus affinis. Anyone know what it is. Sorry, the photo is not real good.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

I just got two of the regular otos (stripe on the side).
They are neat. Kind of look like sharks.

I like your Oto looks interesting.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

Since I don't know what it is, it could grow to 14 inches. lol


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

Otocinclus macrospilus ?


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

My LFS has been stocking Zebra Otos recently. The pic is a little dark so its hard for me to see the coloration.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

tkos said:


> Otocinclus macrospilus ?


The pictures of macrospilus I've seen have a black stripe on the side, a bit similar to affinis. This fish doesn't have that line.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

cah925 said:


> My LFS has been stocking Zebra Otos recently. The pic is a little dark so its hard for me to see the coloration.


I've had zebra otos before and they don't have any orange. This fish has an orangish-brown color mottled with dark brown.

Because this fish doesn't have a stripe like affinis, has a bit different shape of head and has more pronounced finnage, I'm thinking this may not be an oto. To me it looks more like a parotocinclus, but I don't see the adipose fin of the parotocinclus.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I have that species too, got him the same way except we wanted him out of the otto tank. I'll take him if you don't like him....  I'll try looking up the species name.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

Six said:


> I have that species too, got him the same way except we wanted him out of the otto tank. I'll take him if you don't like him....  I'll try looking up the species name.


Thanks, but I was thinking of going back to see if they have some more. 

If you find that species name, I'd sure like to know.


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Don't know what it could be exactly but check out this site, the most comprehensive catfish site I have ever seen. They have many otos and paroto pics.

http://planetcatfish.com/


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks, I've looked through the pictures at Planet Catfish and didn't find anything (there's so many, though, I could have missed it). I also posted a message on that board and haven't received an ID.


----------



## JPeeps (Nov 2, 2006)

Pseudancistrus brevispinis?


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

JPeeps said:


> Pseudancistrus brevispinis?


Thanks for your response. I don't think so based on the Pseudancistrus also having an adipose fin.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I can't be sure from the picture but it looks like a Parotocinclus, possibly P.maculicauda

Otherwise it could be a Hypoptoma sp.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

ed seeley said:


> I can't be sure from the picture but it looks like a Parotocinclus, possibly P.maculicauda
> 
> Otherwise it could be a Hypoptoma sp.


It isn't a parotocinclus because it has no adipose fin.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

That is an otocinclus. I don't know what type though. I have bought these many a time at my local LFS. The markings on the top of the fish look exactly like the ones I had, as well as the black stripe that goes from tip to tail.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

I need to try shooting some new pictures. There's no black stripe on this one. 

His color seems to vary. He was much darker today.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

Hmm, odd. Maybe he is just different. I know that almost everything about him is exactly like the otos that I had. The fact that he has no black stripe is odd though. Maybe you have a color variant of the same species.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

Okay, here are two more pictures of the fish.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I believe that is an oto. I saw a book once that showed something like that and called it an oto. Yet it may be pleco fry. The scales are pretty large from what I can see. I guess you'll find out if it gets larger.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm thinking it could be Hisonotus notatus, which is from the same region as Otocinclus Affinis and is a small fish.


----------



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

You might try http://www.otocinclus.com/


----------



## Tokyobaby (Jul 26, 2007)

Is this the fish?

http://209.85.135.104/translate_c?h...d/550?osCsid=5eb3a1b95bd937a144fe4901e8553c33

I saw it in the LFS here in Tokyo, they called it a Pseudotocinclus sp....hopefully the 'translated' page will show up, text says it only grows to 4cm...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Tokyobaby said:


> Is this the fish?
> 
> http://209.85.135.104/translate_c?h...d/550?osCsid=5eb3a1b95bd937a144fe4901e8553c33
> 
> I saw it in the LFS here in Tokyo, they called it a Pseudotocinclus sp....hopefully the 'translated' page will show up, text says it only grows to 4cm...


I just got one of these. My LFS called it a giant otto. He's about 1.5 inches. I really like him. He's a good worker.


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

I have some of these in my tank. They are known as "ottocinclus niger." They are actually not a true ottocinclus, but they behave the same. They don't get much bigger, and they eat the same algae. Why they got moved out of the ottocinclus family, I don't know, cuz I can't tell the difference. One interesting difference in the niger ottos is that they are supposedly easier to breed. Plus they just look cool!


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

Jookie said:


> I have some of these in my tank. They are known as "ottocinclus niger." They are actually not a true ottocinclus, but they behave the same. They don't get much bigger, and they eat the same algae. Why they got moved out of the ottocinclus family, I don't know, cuz I can't tell the difference. One interesting difference in the niger ottos is that they are supposedly easier to breed. Plus they just look cool!


The otocinclus niger is Hisonotus leucofrenatus. Someone else has suggested that name. I think it could be correct.

Thanks. I wish I could find some more. I really like this fish. He's a very active algae eater.


----------

